# PVC Intercooler piping



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

ricer of the day is brought to you by....pvc, the affordable solution to intercooler piping!



















:rofl:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

hahahaha


----------

